# Anyone hunting Snow Geese



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Anyone hunting Snow Geese ?

They must be back in SD based upon all the activity on the forums.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

They're just starting to trickle back into ND again today. The next 5-6 days should make for one heck of a migration into the state.


----------

